

Are Angels Making Money? More Important, Should You Care? - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/are-angels-making-money-more-important-should-you-care-2012-10-04

======
rman666
Heck, yes, we should care! If they're not making money investing in tech
startups (assuming HN readers), I think it's pretty obvious they'll look to
invest elsewhere. In effect, Angels are our customers, too; and if a customer
is not perceiving value (i.e., ROI) they will look elsewhere.

